# Lathe Tool Organizer



## Bumknee (Mar 24, 2013)

Finally got tired of all my lathe tools laying in shavings. Cut up some tube and welded it together in a circle, attached it to a nice heavy base. It works out pretty well for me.


----------



## 9453 (Apr 7, 2013)

Yes great idea I think I may just borrow that also. Thanks


----------

